# Herping out the back door



## Duke (Sep 2, 2007)

I just let my dog out the back to do his business, and decided to check behind our BBQ for regular geckos. I sighed in disappointment when I saw nothing... I started to head back inside when I saw our regular guy almost inside the house. I nearly chopped him in the door!

I think it's just a regular leaf tail. But I'm sure someone will prove me wrong here.

My camera's just a four year old 3MP compact digital. Nothing fancy, so I'm suprised at how well some of the shots came out.

In the first shot, you can see the glow from the outside light that attracts moths and other bugs, and hence this little guy.
What I find funny is that for years they've been appearing at the same spot. It's as if he disappears during the day, only to return to exactly the same spot. Except for tonight...

The long scene setter:







Getting closer:





They've often barked at me when I got too close so I was a bit worried that I'd tick him off. But no, I managed to get a little bit closer. Time to try out the Macro shots.

Rawr! Scary!





The closest/best shot I could get:


----------



## cray (Sep 2, 2007)

*Great*

Good stuff,
we get robust velvets, and Dtellas on the house as well as the new models (Asian House Geckoes) - but nothing like your visitors - I'm green.

Its good to see that nature can adapt to our habitat and make the most of the free feed.

Yes sometimes ours get chopped by the door too, or lose a tail - I'm always reminding the family to look out and open the sliding doors slowly.:evil:


----------



## Riley (Sep 2, 2007)

yeah its a southern leaf-tailed gecko (phyllurus platurus)
i love em. theyre my only 2 reptiles

nice shots


----------



## Riley (Sep 2, 2007)

id say its almost fully grown


----------



## Duke (Sep 2, 2007)

Just went to put a ruler beside him. The sneaky bugger moved closer inside!

11cm? Snout to tail.






I'd say 4.5"?


----------



## Splitmore (Sep 2, 2007)

They are very common around my place too, I moved a stack of bricks last weekend and found 4 babies hiding in there, I'm assuming the females laid their eggs amongst the bricks.


----------



## Riley (Sep 2, 2007)

oh ok maybe not then.. they grow up to 14/15 cm


----------



## rosstra (Sep 3, 2007)

Now is would be a change to see an animal like that around my place.
I'm in Cairns and I get everyday Gecko's (amazing where you would find some eggs).
I haven't seen a leaf tale since leaving sydney. Like cray I ma also Green


----------



## nickamon (Sep 3, 2007)

What a beautiful gecko! I wish geckos would hang around my house too.


----------



## Duke (Sep 3, 2007)

There used to be two appear at the same place. And a few years ago they were out the front door. A month ago I did find a tiny black gecko in the garage, but didn't get picks of it. It was long and slender, and only about 3cm long. It ran really fast, and I nearly didn't catch it. I'd never seen one like it.

*EDIT* after some googling I think it's either a marbled, or an eastern spiny tailed gecko.


----------



## hornet (Sep 3, 2007)

he would be lucky to be 5cm svl by the looks of it. 9.5cm is what they grow to so hes not done yet.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 3, 2007)

Only four gecko Sp. in Sydney, Phyllurus platurus = Broad-tailed (or leaf tail) Gecko, Oedura lesueurii = Lesueur's Velvet Gecko, Underwoodisaurus milii = Thick-tailed Gecko, & Diplodactylus vittatus = Eastern Stone Gecko. Thicktails in the Sydney area are very black, esp, juvies


----------



## blackghost (Sep 3, 2007)

They are some brilliant photos taken there Duke...congrats. And an even bigger congrats to the little dude for staying still for so long 

I've never really taken much notice of these little guys until I accidently came across this thread. I still get blown away as to how they are able to blend their colours into the background. The little dude on the leaves is incredible!

Thanks for sharing, sure has got me more interested now 

blackghost


----------



## bouncn (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah got millions of those guys around my place. some let you pick them up and some will bark at you when they're mad.

I love them though, I say hi to them whenever I get out of my car in the garage.


----------



## Duke (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks jason. Oedura lesueurii it is. Except my one looked more like this:





And thanks blackghost. I never considered myself a photographer, but since getting into miniature paper models (Don't ask lol) I've had to discover the Macro function. I always had blurry shots when close up and always blamed it on the camera.

And while we're at it, here's the last Bluey I've ever seen at my place.
Wednesday, 29 March 2006


----------



## Duke (Oct 2, 2007)

Last night I was coming home from work, and found this poor fella out the FRONT DOOR this time.

I'm guessing it's the same species, just lighter colourations.


----------



## cmclean (Oct 4, 2007)

I wish we got any form of lizard where I am .. the only thing you will find is common skinks and brown or tiger snakes... nothing pretty lives near Canberra... wonder why? I am sure the cold is the reason, but makes a herp spotting night a poor one....


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 4, 2007)

what about robust velvets i found one at school in sydney


----------



## sid94 (Oct 4, 2007)

hi nice work taking the pics what brand of camera did you use because i am getting a camera
for my birthday and would like to get a good one for my reptiles


----------



## Duke (Oct 4, 2007)

Fuji Pinepix A310
http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/A310/A31A.HTM

It's a pretty basic camera:

*Basic Features*

3.1-megapixel Super CCD HR delivering images as large as 2,816 x 2,120 pixels.
Real-image optical viewfinder.
1.5-inch color LCD monitor.
3x, 38-114mm (35mm equivalent) lens.
2.9x digital zoom.
Automatic exposure control.
Adjustable white balance with seven settings.
Sensitivity equivalent to ISO 100.
Maximum aperture of f/2.8-f/4.8, depending on zoom.
Shutter speeds from 1/2,000 to 2 seconds.
Built-in flash with five modes.
xD-Picture Card storage (16MB card included).
Power supplied by two AA-type batteries or optional AC adapter.
Interface software and USB drivers included for Windows and Macintosh computers.
 *Special Features*

Movie mode (silent only, no sound).
10-second Self-Timer for delayed shutter release.
DPOF (Digital Print Order Format) compatibility.
USB cable for connection to a computer (driver software included).
But I reckon it does the job alright.
As stated the 3.1 MP gives 2,816 x 2,120 sized images. These are massive!
Don't jump on the band wagon and get the biggest MP camera you can. 4MP is ample.
What you need to look for is something that has good lens, is fast at taking pictures, and for herping needs, a macro function.


----------



## krusty (Oct 4, 2007)

they are so cool i wish i had some around my house.


----------



## Riley (Oct 4, 2007)

aw  the geckos lost its tail


----------

